# Hawaii Reviews for May 2007



## billhall (May 1, 2007)

Hawaii Reviews for May 2007


----------



## billhall (May 1, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,  4/20/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Nancy & Richard Sivertsen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 9, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu (Sunterra - i.e. was the Embassy Poipu) 
Reviewer:   Christopher Shaw​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 10, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      4/248/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   Mary E. Smith​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 11, 2007)

*Kahana Villa, Maui,    4/28/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kahana Villa Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Peter L Chin​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 23, 2007)

*Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach, Oahu, 5/15/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hawaiian Princess at Makaha Beach 
Reviewer:   Robert & Karen Krygier​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 24, 2007)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy (Shell Vacation Club), Kauai, 5/5/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy (Shell Vacation Club) 
Reviewer:   Keith & Maria Piccolo​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 29, 2007)

*Ke Nani Kai, Molokai, 8/5/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Ke Nani Kai 
Reviewer:   Stephen Nelson​Island: Moloka’i​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (May 30, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      5/04/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   John Purson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

